# Width of quilt binding question.



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I've finished the lap quilt for our church auction to the point that the front is pinned to the back. Am no using batting because it is a denim quilt. It has some squares of red bandana and a few red-and-navy-blue plaid. I've appliqued a few squares with red accents.

Anyway, it is approximitly(sp?) 56" by 42". The fabric for binding is a combo of red bandana and navy bandana print.

How wide should the bind be? Is there a mathematical equation to figure it or should I just wing it?

I don't want the binding to overwhelm it- just accent it!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

Ardie i would cut it at 4" then fold it in half for 2" binding unless you are really good at folding it down like a double fold bias tape then it would be a 1" binding all the way around


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

Each of us likes our binding a bit different I think. It's what you want the finished product to look like. The usual width of average French Fold Binding is 2 1/4". That's when you are using a 1/4 " seam to attach it to the quilt, then turning it over and finishing the other side. I cut mine 2/1/2 " because I use all the leftover binding pieces for 2 1/2 " charm squares and when I have enough I use them as a center piece for another quilt. And I put my binding on both sides by machine. Just my preference.

Some instructors cut their binding 3" wide. I have never seen any that's wider unless it's store bought blanket binding. I don't know exactly why someone would want it that wide, but again, it's a matter of personal preference.

Have fun and good for you making that neat quilt!

LQ


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

I tend to use the 2 1/2 inch folded in half as well. I think it is just a nice size.

Alice


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I experimented a bit yesterday and made three inch bias.

I will fold it in half and then bring the two edges to the crease. I may trim the edges a bit to decrease the bulk.

Thanks everyone for the input! With sewing than quilting, we never quit learning, do we!?


----------

